# Moderator Announcement



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Hi, everyone









I'd like to introduce you to dawningmama who is joining FYT as a Moderator! Please help me welcome her
to the fold









I'd also like to belatedly announce that Aoife has joined us in Finding Your Tribe, so thank you, Aoife!

Please feel free to contact your dedicated FYT Moderators, AnnetteMarie, Aoife and dawningmama with any questions or concerns that might arise.

Thanks!


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

Hello!!! Welcome!!!


----------



## 106657 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi, good morning. Welcome!


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Hooray for dawningmama!!


----------



## mamasgroovin (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi dawningmama. Cute name.









Welcome and good luck!
















:


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

Welcome and good luck!








The lol smiley after "good luck" always makes one a little nervous


----------



## dawningmama (Jan 14, 2003)

Hello all!! I'm happy to be here!


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 27, 2006)

:


----------



## mamasgroovin (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *georgia* 
The lol smiley after "good luck" always makes one a little nervous









I personally I have no idea what you are talking about.


















JK, of course.







TAO modding would be a bit of a daunting task...modding ANYWHERE here, for that matter.


----------



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)




----------

